# Father Announces On Facebook After Killing 2yr Old Daughter



## SamAsh07 (May 10, 2011)

Ramazan Acar is a fucker, I'm sorry. Wait, no I'm not sorry. He's a horrible human being who should be locked away in the pits of hell forever. After picking up his daughter from her mother (his estranged girlfriend), Acar updated his Facebook status to "Bout to kill ma kid" and then he walked over to his two year old daughter Yazmina and brutally stabbed her. He updated his Facebook status again: 'It's ova I did it'. And again, for good measure: 'Pay bk u slut'.

Ramazan had told his reluctant girlfriend, Rachelle D'Argent, that he was going to take Yazmina, their daughter, somewhere to buy her some chocolate. Instead, he ended up murdering her in vicious fashion, stabbing her in the chest and stomach and tossed her to die in the woodlands of northwest Melbourne, Australia. It's a sick and disgusting act made even worse because autopsy reports showed that Yazmina's death was "quite prolonged". His only explanation was this:

"How does it feel to not have your child when I did not have mine for three months?" he told her, the Australian Associated Press reports. "I loved you Rachelle and look what you've made me do."

Ramazan had wanted to kill himself too but told the cops he "did not have the balls." He has pleaded guilty and will face the court later this month for his hearing.[/p]

Source

Disgusting man, if I find him I'll crush his body under a Road Roller, grind it and burn it for years.


----------



## Miss Panda (May 10, 2011)

I despair for this world sometimes.


----------



## The Catboy (May 10, 2011)

Wow, this is the first time I read something and nearly vomited. I hope this guy suffers in jail by himself in the dark with rats for the rest of his life


----------



## heartgold (May 10, 2011)

fucking idiot, seriously that's just...poor kid


----------



## Hop2089 (May 10, 2011)

He's going to drop the soap soon.  I'd give it 2 days.


----------



## DeathStrudel (May 10, 2011)

That's one of the most fucked up things I've heard in awhile.

But I think we all know what they do in prison to people who hurt children; and he's gonna be there for awhile.


----------



## SamAsh07 (May 10, 2011)

Look at the pic....she's so CUTE 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...retarded guy!! fack him!

EDIT: What do they do to people like him?? I never heard anything about it.


----------



## sonknuck23 (May 10, 2011)

This is fucking disgusting. This is why I hate people.


----------



## Hop2089 (May 10, 2011)

SamAsh07 said:
			
		

> Look at the pic....she's so CUTE
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, you kill the girlfriend not the child, the baby did nothing.


----------



## Fishaman P (May 10, 2011)

SamAsh07 said:
			
		

> "How does it feel to not have your child when I did not have mine for three months?" he told her, the Australian Associated Press reports. "I loved you Rachelle and look what you've made me do."


Really?  If you wanted her so bad, then why'd you kill her?!?


----------



## DeathStrudel (May 10, 2011)

Hop2089 said:
			
		

> SamAsh07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Umm, that's pretty fucked up. How about you don't kill anybody?


----------



## Zorua (May 10, 2011)

Fishaman P said:
			
		

> SamAsh07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My thoughts exactly.

That guy is a mental case.


----------



## doyama (May 10, 2011)

Why do his messages look more like something you'd put on Twitter rather than Facebook? 

There's no capital punishment in Australia (or at least they haven't done one in 30 years). Do they have life with no parole there? He already pleaded guilty so it's more about sentencing.


----------



## Raika (May 10, 2011)

Scum of the earth.


----------



## chrisrlink (May 10, 2011)

my fucking god it seems facebook is where the evil people go from neglect to cyberbullying suicide and now cold blooded murder? this guy deserves the death penilty 10 times over


----------



## naved.islam14 (May 10, 2011)

Raika said:
			
		

> Scum of the earth.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




My thought exactly.


----------



## Haloman800 (May 10, 2011)

=/ RIP little girl. I'm sure she's in heaven.

I hope they have the death penalty in Australia, but maybe a lifetime sentence would be more agonizing, thinking about what he's done for years and years.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (May 10, 2011)

this is what happens when unmarried cohabiting couple can't keep their legs shut and have a kid...they have "accidents" that they despise....and wish that they didn't exist...

usually they become permissive parents who don't raise the child at all and let them raise themselves (BAD IDEA) because they could give two shit and a fuck about raising them and care more about their young life that they want to live...not 

or in this case...


see any value in the child's life...


I hope he gets gang raped in prison!


----------



## AlanJohn (May 10, 2011)

Lets hack his facebook and kill him.


----------



## Warrior522 (May 10, 2011)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> I hope he gets gang raped in prison!



Amen and may this sub human abomination suffer the rest of his life in nothing but misery(yay for being free of that stupid "love your enemies" bullshit).

Fuck you, you miserable excuse for a sentient being. Die horribly


----------



## Coto (May 10, 2011)

I think he won´t last 3 days.


----------



## cwstjdenobs (May 10, 2011)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> this is what happens when unmarried cohabiting couple can't keep their legs shut and have a kid...they have "accidents" that they despise....and wish that they didn't exist...
> 
> usually they become permissive parents who don't raise the child at all and let them raise themselves (BAD IDEA) because they could give two shit and a fuck about raising them......
> 
> ...



But +1 on this sentiment. Daily. And lives an unnaturally long life span inside.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (May 10, 2011)

I hope he doesn't die in prison....

I hope he suffers for the rest of his life.......


----------



## RupeeClock (May 10, 2011)

Utterly inconceivable, the sheer inaptitude of his humanity is inconceivable.
An absolute monster.


----------



## Miss Panda (May 10, 2011)

Hop2089 said:
			
		

> SamAsh07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is as scary as what he did. Yeah someone's girlfriend leaves them or is in a custody dispute so they should kill her.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 On average two women a week are murdered by their current or former partner in the UK. Worldwide domestic violence accounts for between 40-70% (depending on the country) of all murders perpetrated on women.

Source: UK Home Office, UN and WHO via www.womensaid.org.uk
www.womensaid.org.uk/core/core_picker/download.asp?id=1602 PDF download


----------



## cwstjdenobs (May 10, 2011)

Horrible to say this, but this is rather interesting though, this sort of revenge murder suicides are generally committed by women....

God thinking that I've just made myself feel sick.


----------



## FireGrey (May 10, 2011)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> I hope he gets gang raped in prison!


Nahh that's too good for him.


----------



## Miss Panda (May 10, 2011)

cwstjdenobs said:
			
		

> Horrible to say this, but this is rather interesting though, this sort of revenge murder suicides are generally committed by women....
> 
> God thinking that I've just made myself feel sick.


I know of no statistics to back that up.


----------



## Gagarin (May 10, 2011)

Dexter will get him


----------



## Lucifer666 (May 10, 2011)

Who the **** has the ability to stab a child he/she LOVES with no shame and posts it on facebook?
Holy fuck.
I hope this guy falls down a well, breaks his spine, dies, goes to hell and never gets out.


----------



## DiscostewSM (May 10, 2011)

This guy doesn't deserve to die. That's too easy of a way out.

He deserves unspeakable pain every day for the rest of his life, and to live a very long life indeed.


----------



## T-Pie (May 10, 2011)

sickening, truly sickening!!! I hope this guy suffers, how do these kind of people even get created?? horrible!


----------



## shakirmoledina (May 10, 2011)

i bet this guy was mentally disturbed or had something (eaten) or similar. Its not possible for someone to do this even to yer enemy's child


----------



## Eckin (May 10, 2011)

This is disturbing as hell

(but I laughed at "It's ova I did it")


----------



## .d&n (May 10, 2011)

holy shyt im from Melbourne Australia and that is appalling  

some idiots over here i swear

east sides the worst, west side has some bad places too

fckn kids and there v8's doin burnouts

sometimes i hate this place


----------



## RiderLeangle (May 10, 2011)

.d&n said:
			
		

> holy shyt im from Melbourne Australia and that is appalling
> 
> some idiots over here i swear
> 
> ...



Can we get some English teachers over there? Seems like they need some...


----------



## cwstjdenobs (May 10, 2011)

mabilouz said:
			
		

> cwstjdenobs said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



http://jama.ama-assn.org/content/267/23/3179.short

Filicide-murder(murdering the child then committing suicide) is much more common in women, familicide-suicide(killing your partner and children) men.


----------



## injected11 (May 10, 2011)

Poor girl... May she rest in peace...

As for him... I hope he's gang-raped on a daily basis, and then shoved off this mortal coil the day before his scheduled release.


----------



## Ikki (May 10, 2011)

Twisted son of a bitch.

I hope he suffers a lot in jail. A lot.


As a side note, it's so sad what Facebook has turned into.


----------



## Ringo619 (May 10, 2011)

the world is getting  more fucked   up more and more.


----------



## cwstjdenobs (May 10, 2011)

Ringo619 said:
			
		

> the world is getting  more fucked   up more and more.



No it's not, you just hear about it more often due to the improvements in communications technology, and get it rammed down your throats non stop, due to the watering down of journalism with 24 hour rolling news.


----------



## rad140 (May 10, 2011)

Okay, as depraved as it is, this has little to do with gaming news.

Can't we keep the news section (more specifically the ones that get posted under the News sidebar on the main page) for gaming news?

If it's not about gaming, it seems to be about someone killing someone else in a disturbing fashion.


----------



## Ikki (May 10, 2011)

rad140 said:
			
		

> Okay, as depraved as it is, this has little to do with gaming news.
> 
> Can't we keep the news section (more specifically the ones that get posted under the News sidebar on the main page) for gaming news?
> 
> If it's not about gaming, it seems to be about someone killing someone else in a disturbing fashion.



This is a news section. It's not just gaming news.


----------



## Sheimi (May 10, 2011)

I hope that fucker dies and goes to hell. Seriously, this almost made me puke. What the fuck is wrong with people.


----------



## Miss Panda (May 10, 2011)

cwstjdenobs said:
			
		

> mabilouz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nor does the fact that it was written 19 years ago. Not meaning this to sound rude I respect you and I like your posts. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think my other post seemed abrupt in hindsight and I didn't mean it to.

I'd be far more interested in knowing the overall risk of being murdered as a child is it from men or women. I know that younger kids are more at risk from their mum than their dad. But as they age the risk switches to dad. Overall I always thought it was dad but I don't know if that is true or not, maybe it is mum.


----------



## jalaneme (May 10, 2011)

people like this don't deserve kids and what makes it completely ironic is i can't have kids yet a monster like this can have them, it just don't make sense.


----------



## VashTS (May 10, 2011)

people in jail don't like certain crimes.  and they let you know it.


----------



## cwstjdenobs (May 10, 2011)

mabilouz said:
			
		

> You may be right
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I know, there are more recent studies, but this one seems to be quite respected despite its obvious shortfalls. All the newer have the same problems but are still taken seriously. Statistics on these sort of things, like on serial killers, will probably always have unreliable sources and too small data sets due to there very nature and how those close will never want to talk.


----------



## Miss Panda (May 10, 2011)

cwstjdenobs said:
			
		

> mabilouz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was just hoping for some nice clinical government figures, but I can't find any either. The one part of your initial post that I would take exception to was the use of the word revenge. 
Anyhoo I think we all agree it is pretty sick stuff no matter who the perpetrator.


----------



## Lube_Skyballer (May 10, 2011)

Fucking sick. I hope this guy burns in hell >


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (May 10, 2011)

That is just sick. If he was hurt that much, he could just keep the baby away from his girlfriend to make her feel how bad it feels.


----------



## cwstjdenobs (May 10, 2011)

mabilouz said:
			
		

> I would take exception to was the use of the word revenge.
> 
> Sorry, bad judgement there. Still had a bit of the impotent rage going on when I said that.
> 
> QUOTEAnyhoo I think we all agree it is pretty sick stuff no matter who the perpetrator.



Totally. It's a taboo amongst a lot of primates, starting with monkeys and continuing up, that you don't hurt babies, or attack those who are holding them. It is just unfathomable that some seem to not have this feeling.


----------



## Maz7006 (May 10, 2011)

Mentally disabled freak.

that girl looked so cute 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







how could he !


----------



## Dangy (May 10, 2011)

His sentence: English classes for life.


----------



## Maz7006 (May 10, 2011)

Dangy said:
			
		

> His sentence: English classes for life.








you made my day 

*gives cookie*

still so sad


----------



## azntiger (May 10, 2011)

Terrible father. Just terrible. I hope he goes to jail for a long time.


----------



## shaunj66 (May 10, 2011)

There isn't a punishment in the world suitable for that waste of flesh. May the poor little girl RIP.


----------



## cwstjdenobs (May 10, 2011)

shaunj66 said:
			
		

> There isn't a punishment in the world suitable for that waste of flesh. May the poor little girl RIP.



I don't know, I'm sorta hoping she haunts him, asking the same question every night. "Why Daddy? What did I do wrong? I didn't mean to hurt you. Why did you hurt me so much."

EDIT: Then as she fades away "I love you Daddy, why didn't you love me."


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (May 10, 2011)

He didnt have the balls of killing himself. So he was "conscious" huh..
Shows how much of a coward he was.


----------



## Blaze163 (May 10, 2011)

Stories like this make me want to research the origins of magic, just on the off-chance that it's actually real so I can summon Bahamut and Mega Flare fuckers like this into oblivion.

Seriously though. It's because of shit like this that I suffer from bouts of depression. I see things like this and I totally lose faith in humanity. I don't believe that we as a species are worth maintaining. The apocalypse simply can't come fast enough. It takes the shining influence of a special young lady to bring me out of it.


----------



## cwstjdenobs (May 10, 2011)

Blaze163 said:
			
		

> I don't believe that we as a species are worth maintaining. The apocalypse simply can't come fast enough.



Always remember this, for every one of these there are tens of thousands of not-bad to great fathers, hundreds of parents doing their best for severely disabled children, and quite often allowing them to live productive, as well as happy lives. And many more I can't think of right now.

Unfortunately we are a gossipy gossipy species and bad news > good news so you don't hear too much about it.


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (May 10, 2011)

This is sickening... Too bad he will probably be sentanced to a "Mental Institution" for 9 months, and than get out in 3 with his hands slapped. Thats just how things go these days.


----------



## ShadowSonic2 (May 10, 2011)

How could any sane person do that to any child. The child looked adorable. That guy is one nut-job that I hope dies a miserable death.


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (May 10, 2011)

ShadowSonic2 said:
			
		

> How could any sane person do that to any child. The child looked adorable. That guy is one nut-job that I hope dies a miserable death.



I think the Second Death will be quite enough for him... (Hell)


----------



## cwstjdenobs (May 10, 2011)

Quietlyawesome94 said:
			
		

> I think the Second Death will be quite enough for him... (Hell)



There's a lot of people, including theists, who do not believe in hell. This little girl deserves justice in this world. We'll leave the vengeance to God and let him decide if this person deserves even a tortured existence, eh?


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (May 10, 2011)

cwstjdenobs said:
			
		

> Quietlyawesome94 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The thing is, he will probably be sentenced for a few years and thats it.. thats just not enough of a punishment.
What more of a justice is there to be expected?


----------



## Waflix (May 10, 2011)

He doesn't have to die, he deserves a price!

This is his price...


Spoiler












But seriously, why would you do such a thing? That is just sick, but especially pathetic. Who kills a *2* year old *girl*? It's not as sick as my cannibaltopic.


----------



## GreatZimkogway (May 10, 2011)

Quietlyawesome94 said:
			
		

> ShadowSonic2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not everyone is religious, brah.  You ask that, but the same can be said of any murder.  Know why?  Because humankind is a selfish, fickle, retarded, sheepish species.  From reading what he said, he did it from revenge.  

Also, you can't die twice.  Even religion doesn't go with that unless you go with reincarnation.

You people keep crying out for torture...what the fuck good will that do?  Will it bring the child back to life?  Will it right the wrong?  No.  Just toss him in jail, ignore him til he rots away.


----------



## Slyakin (May 10, 2011)

Simply terrifying how someone could do something like this.

I just hope that justice will be served.


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (May 10, 2011)

cwstjdenobs said:
			
		

> Quietlyawesome94 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, to bad my remark wasn't directed at these "theists". I simply stated my opinion on the matter not expecting someone to get there panties in a bunch that I mentioned Hell. G'day.

-Quietlyawesome94


----------



## cwstjdenobs (May 10, 2011)

Quietlyawesome94 said:
			
		

> snip...



Sorry, just meant that would only be a comfort to you, and not most. Most would rather see a proper punishment in this life too. Those asking for torture though...

I did get the sentiment, sorry.


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (May 10, 2011)

shinkukage09 said:
			
		

> Quietlyawesome94 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry, since most Religions are based on the Bible, you are a bit wrong. Second Death


@cwst No problem, I'm just getting tired of people on this forum starting flame wars everytime a slightly-religious person takes a stand for something.


----------



## GreatZimkogway (May 10, 2011)

*snip* Getting off topic, sorry.


----------



## MEGAMANTROTSKY (May 10, 2011)

shinkukage09 said:
			
		

> ...humankind is a selfish, fickle, retarded, sheepish species.


Amazing, what an [as Gregory House sardonically said,] excellent diagnosis! You have such an informed and broad understanding of us all. Not.


----------



## GreatZimkogway (May 10, 2011)

MEGAMANTROTSKY said:
			
		

> shinkukage09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Actually, I do.  Every single human, with few exceptions, is that, at the very core.  It's why the world is the way it is.  But I'm sorry, you're right.  I forgot to add in "violent".


----------



## BobTheJoeBob (May 10, 2011)

shinkukage09 said:
			
		

> MEGAMANTROTSKY said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually there's not that many people who are actually retarded, that's a very odd assumption to make. Oh and, no, you don't have a good understanding of human beings in general.


----------



## Miss Panda (May 10, 2011)

shinkukage09 said:
			
		

> MEGAMANTROTSKY said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I disagree, I think you are just mixing with the wrong kind of people. Still it's your life.


----------



## MEGAMANTROTSKY (May 10, 2011)

shinkukage09 said:
			
		

> MEGAMANTROTSKY said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Since you're so confident that you're correct, I'd like to understand how you came to that conclusion. Go through it slowly for me. And when you do, try not to masquerade under the beard of a flea-bitten prophet; so far, all you've done is utter baseless dictums that offer readers nothing besides the limited scope of your world outlook. Simply proclaiming that "humanity is bad" is no better than saying that "humanity is good." And it's no closer to the truth.


----------



## Linkiboy (May 10, 2011)

I feel sorry for the child and the family in general. Especially how he can kill a child then not take his own life.

But I still have to speak out against something: custody laws for children need to be changed. The father always gets fucked over in custody cases.


----------



## Shabutie78 (May 10, 2011)

BobTheJoeBob said:
			
		

> shinkukage09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i think he meant retarded as a whole - as a species. not individually mentally retarded.
let's all put our common sense hats on and realize that shinkukage is right.
and if you disagree, then you obviously don't watch the news, read the news, or use facebook or twitter.

edit:
i only think this because the majority of humanity are as he described.
there are exceptions, just like shinku said. but for the most part, humanity is exactly that.
we'll be the end of this planet, or we'll be the end of ourselves. and a superior race will emerge.
a new race without religion, the primary cause of hatred in the world. and that will be the beginning of a new earth.

they'll be like avatar and shit.


----------



## MEGAMANTROTSKY (May 10, 2011)

Linkiboy said:
			
		

> I feel sorry for the child and the family in general. Especially how he can kill a child then not take his own life.
> 
> But I still have to speak out against something: custody laws for children need to be changed. The father always gets fucked over in custody cases.


You may find this interesting: http://www.divorcepeers.com/stats18.htm

@Shabutie78: Though I may not use Facebook or Twitter, I do watch and follow the news, and I do not think that humanity is "retarded as a whole", nor that such a conclusion is "common sense". It is spurious to claim such things on a whim, as shinkukage and yourself have done. It's a ridiculous and baseless tautology that is indicative of philosophical bankruptcy than an objective or careful scientific study.

Edit in response to Shabutie78's edit: "Superior race"? Are you for real? The primary cause of your abstract "hatred" should not be attributed entirely to religion. Again: baseless tautology, but this time bordering on fascist ideology.


----------



## Linkiboy (May 10, 2011)

Shabutie78 said:
			
		

> BobTheJoeBob said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Having even a million stories of misfortune told to us by the news should not condemn the remaining 7 billion people on the planet.


----------



## m3rox (May 10, 2011)

Shear curiosity here,

Did anyone click the "like" button?


----------



## tagzard (May 10, 2011)

This man doesn't deserve to live. We should kill him.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (May 10, 2011)

m3rox said:
			
		

> Shear curiosity here,
> 
> Did anyone click the "like" button?


I would assume people would take his status as a joke and probably did "like".
Unless someone knew he was fucked in the head.


----------



## 1234turtles (May 10, 2011)

that sick bastard a death penalty would be too good for him.


----------



## Linkiboy (May 10, 2011)

MEGAMANTROTSKY said:
			
		

> Linkiboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah :\ that's what I'm talking about. 33% want custody and only 6%/11% get it.


----------



## GreatZimkogway (May 10, 2011)

Linkiboy said:
			
		

> Shabutie78 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, considering the shape the US is in, along with many other parts of the world...yeah, it condemns the species.  We're a species with no regards for what we do to the planet, the other species we SHARE THIS PLANET WITH, or even ourselves.  We are selfish.  We are fickle.  We are retarded, as in dense and stupid.  And we are sheepish.  With exceptions.  It is a plain and simple fact, and if you don't see that, then you're blind as a bat, and close your ears to any bad news you hear.


----------



## Shabutie78 (May 10, 2011)

Linkiboy said:
			
		

> Shabutie78 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


do you know what percentage of crime goes unreported?
do you know how many murders you will never hear about? a million stories of misfortune?
you're joking, right?
and it doesn't take a news report to condemn the rest of us. we are what we make ourselves, not what the news says.
what you hear on the news is only a small fragment. a very, VERY small fragment.


----------



## Linkiboy (May 10, 2011)

Okay, well if you're both disappointed with the world then go off yourselves and leave me to live a happy life, thanks.

(or do something about it)


----------



## MEGAMANTROTSKY (May 10, 2011)

Shabutie78 said:
			
		

> we are what we make ourselves...


Yet another baseless tautology gleaned from the right wing of bourgeois ideologues. You want to go for strike three there, slugger?


----------



## Shabutie78 (May 10, 2011)

Linkiboy said:
			
		

> Okay, well if you're both disappointed with the world then go off yourselves and leave me to live a happy life, thanks.
> 
> (or do something about it)


seeing humanity for what it is doesn't disallow me to live a happy life, but thanks for your concern.


----------



## GreatZimkogway (May 10, 2011)

MEGAMANTROTSKY said:
			
		

> Shabutie78 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You're an idiot.  Plain and simple.  Not to mention you're the one throwing names around.


----------



## BobTheJoeBob (May 10, 2011)

shinkukage09 said:
			
		

> Linkiboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OK, so you're also selfish, fickle, retarded, dense, stupid and sheepish. Or are you an exception?


----------



## Linkiboy (May 10, 2011)

Shabutie78 said:
			
		

> Linkiboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So you're happy living in a world you claim is "selfish, fickle, retarded, sheepish, violent"? Are you a masochist?


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (May 10, 2011)

Calm down people!

RIP - The little child.


----------



## Shabutie78 (May 10, 2011)

Linkiboy said:
			
		

> So you're happy living in a world you claim is "selfish, fickle, retarded, sheepish, violent"? *Are you a masochist?*


no. i'm just not retarded nor am i in denial. i thought you were done when you told me to kill myself.


----------



## Linkiboy (May 10, 2011)

Shabutie78 said:
			
		

> Linkiboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So you claim humanity is retarded but you yourself aren't?


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (May 10, 2011)

Shabutie78 said:
			
		

> Linkiboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



@ every 'brah out there.... Just a tip brah, I have come to learn Gbatemp isn't the best place to discuss morals, world peace, whathaveyou etc. unless you're interested in being called who knows what by a bunch of 14 yr. olds who's vocabulary is so small that they can't think of anything else to say but the 4 letter words. More power to you if you don't agree. G'day to you.


----------



## Scott-105 (May 10, 2011)

Some people these days....It scares me.


----------



## Shabutie78 (May 10, 2011)

Linkiboy said:
			
		

> Shabutie78 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well you know, that's the internet for ya. unfortunately, i have nothing better to do for about 2 hours. :/


----------



## tommzy2 (May 10, 2011)

i knew this guy, he used to live in my suburb and his brother was good friends with my brother, this was about 8 years ago, lmaoo


----------



## BobTheJoeBob (May 10, 2011)

Quietlyawesome94 said:
			
		

> Shabutie78 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wait, first of all, who are you talking to?
Second of all, how can you criticise someone's vocabulary, when your post is barely readable?


----------



## GreatZimkogway (May 10, 2011)

Linkiboy said:
			
		

> Shabutie78 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, in some cases, I am?

@BobTheJoeBob - I never claimed myself to be an exception.  I'm selfish, not fickle, maybe kindasorta retarded, not a sheep.  (Yeah, what Shabutie said.  I don't actually mean "mentally retarded" in the medical sense.)

But yeah, 'fore the mods get mad, RIP the little girl.


----------



## BobTheJoeBob (May 10, 2011)

Shabutie78 said:
			
		

> Linkiboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I never claimed that you did claim yourself as an exception. But you would expect somebody who sees them self like this to attempt to fix their apparently clear flaws.


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (May 10, 2011)

BobTheJoeBob said:
			
		

> Quietlyawesome94 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1st question: Anyone in general who is wasting their time arguing about whether Humanity is "retarded" or not.

2nd question: Besides a few grammatical errors on my part, and compared to others. I don't see where you are finding my post as "barely readable."


----------



## SamAsh07 (May 10, 2011)

You guys are....w/e, it just shows that most of the people are "odd" in this world, keep raging over others, lets see what you get out of it.


----------



## Linkiboy (May 10, 2011)

Shabutie78 said:
			
		

> Linkiboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Okay, so let me get this straight.

-You hate this sheepish and "retarded"(not mentally disabled, of course) world we are living in
-You believe you yourself are not the aforementioned "retarded" because you're not blind to the truth
-Since you are an exception, you are also not sheepish
-You're not blind because of your limited world view acquired by watching the news and the facts you extrapolate from it

Makes sense.

In case you don't understand, please refer to this comic:






If you still don't understand: You are not special. You are the same sheepish and "retarded" person that you claim the remainder of humanity is. You are not educated because you watch the news. If you make a claim about humanity, the claim applies to you.


----------



## Nathan Drake (May 10, 2011)

Yo, as much as I like the trollin', I'm gonna go ahead and post about the article.

It's pretty fucked up. Don't usually use "fuck" when I'm attempting to be serious, but this feels like a good occasion for it. I feel less hatred for the man who did the deed, and more sadness for the child who's life was stolen over a feud that she was involuntarily a part of. Imagine how the mother has to feel knowing that the father brutally murdered another human that she would have a maternal connection to.

This defies everything I know as right. Taking a life, a life of a baby in such a brutal fashion.


----------



## BobTheJoeBob (May 10, 2011)

Quietlyawesome94 said:
			
		

> 2nd question: Besides a few grammatical errors on my part, and compared to others. I don't see where you are finding my post as "barely readable."


Before criticising someone else's English, you should make yours doesn't have any errors, which your post clearly did. Although I do admit I over exaggerated on the "Barely Readable" part.


----------



## Shabutie78 (May 10, 2011)

BobTheJoeBob said:
			
		

> As far as I know, Retard only has 2 meanings; to slow something down, or someone with a mental disorder.


stopped reading there. do you get _all_ your education from google?
you've never heard of any other sorts of retardation?

and Linkiboy, i'm not saying i'm an exception. i'm saying i'm not retarded. i am selfish, i'm fickle, i wouldn't say i'm retarded (unless i'm too retarded to notice), i'm not a sheep, and i am slightly violent. i enjoy violence.
i'm not living in denial. i am happy.


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (May 10, 2011)

SamAsh07 said:
			
		

> You guys are....w/e, it just shows that most of the people are "odd" in this world, keep raging over others, lets see what you get out of it.



Exactly, I am done with these arguments that never get anywhere. If you need me I'll be helping some Noobs with PSP hacking etc....


----------



## jerome27 (May 10, 2011)

He'll get killed in prison.


----------



## MEGAMANTROTSKY (May 10, 2011)

shinkukage09 said:
			
		

> MEGAMANTROTSKY said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


True, I threw out the name "slugger". But this name does not and was not intended in any way to insult your intelligence, *it was meant purely as sarcastic to highlight the utterly childish aspects of your ideology.* You calling me an "idiot", however, is far more direct and can be correctly interpreted as an attack on my intelligence. You haven't even offered any evidence to claim that I am, in fact, an idiot, "plain and simple". Not to mention that you've falsely claimed and bleated about the "selfish, fickle, retarded, sheepish, [and] violent" nature of humanity. So who's throwing out names again?


----------



## Linkiboy (May 10, 2011)

Shabutie78 said:
			
		

> BobTheJoeBob said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, you're a sheep. That was the point of my post. That comic was made for people like you. But you're too much of a sheep to realize it. You're the same as everyone, but you're in denial about it.


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (May 10, 2011)

jerome27 said:
			
		

> He'll get killed in prison.



Have you guys ever seen those prison shows on Nationaly Geo.? There is this one guy who makes sure that if a new child molester comes in, he beats the living daylights out of him. I'm sure this guy won't be too safe unless he joins a large gang.


----------



## BobTheJoeBob (May 10, 2011)

Shabutie78 said:
			
		

> BobTheJoeBob said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yep, you totally didn't say you were an exception.


----------



## Shabutie78 (May 10, 2011)

BobTheJoeBob said:
			
		

> OK, you tell me the other definitions of retarded, after all I did say AS FAR AS I KNOW. Implying that that to as far as my knowledge goes, those were the definitions of retarded. Instead of trying to act like a smart arse, why not tell me the other definitions.
> ...
> Yep, you totally didn't say you were an exception.
> you're right, you did say that. i apologize.
> ...


WOW, you know me SO WELL. are you like, IN MY HEAD? WHERE DID YOU LEARN ALL THESE THINGS ABOUT ME?!
what's that? you pulled them out of your ass?! OH!


----------



## MEGAMANTROTSKY (May 10, 2011)

Shabutie78 said:
			
		

> WOW, you know me SO WELL. are you like, IN MY HEAD? WHERE DID YOU LEARN ALL THESE THINGS ABOUT ME?!
> what's that? you pulled them out of your ass?! OH!


Incorrect, Shabutie78. They were pulled directly from your postings in this thread. "Read 'em and weep," as skilled poker players say.



Spoiler



For the possible origin of "Read 'em and weep", feel free to visit this site: http://www.phrases.org.uk/bulletin_board/1...ssages/644.html


----------



## BobTheJoeBob (May 10, 2011)

Shabutie78 said:
			
		

> you're right, you did say that. i apologize.
> 
> and you're right again - i never said i was an exception. i said i'm not retarded.


Oh..... 
Well, I was sort of hoping to continue the argument....... Damn. 
Meh, I respect you for admitting your mistake, but now I've got nothing to do........


----------



## Linkiboy (May 10, 2011)

Shabutie78 said:
			
		

> BobTheJoeBob said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Psst... your denial is showing. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Okay well since this conversation has been far too predictable, and this guy is going to be in denial for a long time, I'll just say my closing words. 

I believe the world is generally a good place. People are generally the same (sheepish) because we are of the same species. There are many bad apples, and what you see on the news... they're the exception. The ones who are different.


----------



## Shabutie78 (May 10, 2011)

MEGAMANTROTSKY said:
			
		

> Incorrect, Shabutie78. They were pulled directly from your postings in this thread. "Read 'em and weep," as skilled poker players say.
> oh, i forgot about the magical people who are able to read my interests, passions, likes, dislikes, my child, teen, and adulthood experiences through my posts on a website.
> gotta keep you wizards in mind.
> 
> QUOTE(Linkiboy @ May 10 2011, 02:46 PM) ...


LOL - kid, don't even try to troll me.
i had you by the bawls until nathan mentioned trolling - apparently it wasn't obvious to you before then.


----------



## GreatZimkogway (May 10, 2011)

We are getting WAY off topic here, people.  Enough already.


----------



## Shabutie78 (May 10, 2011)

shinkukage09 said:
			
		

> We are getting WAY off topic here, people.  Enough already.


true true.
hope this guy rots in prison, etc etc.


----------



## Nathan Drake (May 10, 2011)

shinkukage09 said:
			
		

> We are getting WAY off topic here, people.  Enough already.



It has just turned into people trolling each other. Not even really a debate. It sucks pretty hard. It shouldn't take a moderator to keep a thread on topic, but I figure one will be here soon enough if it keeps up.

Talk about the messed up guy who murdered his two year old daughter, not your personal beliefs on each other and humanity as a whole. I don't care if you're an oxen that can play the harmonica (get it, because "sheep" was brought up so often), it doesn't matter.


----------



## Linkiboy (May 10, 2011)

Nathan Drake said:
			
		

> shinkukage09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually, it's more of a case of this.

edit: What I'm saying Shabutie, don't try to pass this off as you trolling 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Notice how you're the only one getting emotional. I've responded with logical, well-thought out diatribe to each of your posts directed at me. 

Trolling is a art.


----------



## Zetta_x (May 10, 2011)

Early Civilizations used to throw babies in the river, yet that was perfectly natural and accepted part of society.

I must be the only person who understands that what we believe in today is strongly conditioned on what society believes in hence most if not all would have strong negative feelings towards this act. However, humanity didn't always have this mindset, a mindset is more of an opinion that is neither wrong or right.

Nothing makes my day more then reading a thread where people are trying to argue their opinions as if there is some foundation too it. Everyone is entitled to their opinion, no reason to force it down other people's throats like religion activists.


----------



## Nathan Drake (May 10, 2011)

Linkiboy said:
			
		

> Nathan Drake said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Insulting and goading on the person is essentially trolling, which is what you and I would guess two or three others have been doing for the past I don't know how long. Correcting an uneducated opinion is one thing and can spark an actual debate, but moving on to state the fallacies of another and basically calling them mentally deficient (yeah, I know, not "mentally" retarded, but context implies otherwise). The line between debate and trolling are thin on the internet, and people have this bad tendency to consider the latter to be the former.

Have no interest in getting involved in the circle jerk myself, just a friendly (or not so depending) observation from a third party. I would prefer just to insult and be disgusted at the fucked up murderer myself.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (May 10, 2011)

SamAsh07 said:
			
		

> Look at the pic....she's so CUTE
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Basically, in prison, even the criminals don't hurt children. After they find out what he did, chances are they're going to constantly threaten him, make his life hell, try to kill him, beat the shit out of him, do everything they can get away with.

My dad's friend is a guard at the prison here, and he even says that while criminals are basically assholes, there's one thing that they don't do and that's hurt children. It's basically an unwritten law. It's not right to hurt a child who can't defend itself against a 6 foot tall man with muscles. I'm not saying it's alright to hurt anybody else, but you know what I mean?

My sister is dating a guard a prison, and he says whenever a kid comes by, all the criminals are basically on their best behavior, and basically become guards themselves for the child.


Basically, when this guy gets to jail, he's going to scared shitless.


----------



## Shabutie78 (May 10, 2011)

Linkiboy said:
			
		

> edit: What I'm saying Shabutie, don't try to pass this off as you trolling
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you contradict yourself with your silly picture.

oh yeah.
how will i ever win this conversation?
teach me how, please linki


----------



## CarbonX13 (May 10, 2011)

It's the great minds of the past that got the world to its place here, and it's the minds of people like these nowadays that will lead the human race to disaster in the future. Our world is seriously messed up.

The guy needs to get a sentence for life.


----------



## Linkiboy (May 10, 2011)

Shabutie78 said:
			
		

> Linkiboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler


----------



## PyroSpark (May 10, 2011)

This is horrible.


----------



## Shabutie78 (May 10, 2011)

Linkiboy said:
			
		

> ...


*thinks you finally realized what's happened here*
*waits for posts to get baleeted*

anyway, this is sad. i'm sure reading this could ruin a lot of peoples' days.
what's worse is the amount of similar stories you don't hear about.
all the children who lose their lives because of men - or women like this.
it's always sad when the kids don't even have a chance.


----------



## Minox (May 10, 2011)

This got way out of hand. I feel for this little girl who had her life ended far too early and I do understand the disgust some of you show due to this story. However, the last pages has been nothing but bickering and this thread has derailed. A lot.

So with all due respect, I'm closing this down.


----------

